# Therion DNA75c Replacement Screen



## Rude Rudi (12/11/18)

Hi
I'm looking for a replacement screen for my Therion DNA75c

Any vendors who can assit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (12/11/18)

Hey bud,

We are a Evolve dealer now, send me a on WA or email 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-evolv-dna-dealer.t55029/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/11/18)

This is good news.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/11/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> We are a Evolve dealer now, send me a on WA or email
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-evolv-dna-dealer.t55029/



Thanks = mail sent. I will need it fitted as I have no idea/tools to fit the screen myself...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/1/19)

BUMP - I am STILL looking for a replacement screen for me Therion DNA 75C

Reactions: Like 1


----------

